# gaming mouse



## bigsaucybob

gaming mouse:

razor diamondback copperhead
            or
logitech mx1000


----------



## Mr.Suave

logitech G7 or G5
the G7 is better than the mx1000
and there is a big difference in size between the 2 so you should go to a store to see if you'll like the huge size of the mx1000 if you decide to get it. 
and the G7 is cheaper than the copperhead and its wireless unlike the corded copperhead.


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, but plasma corded is better at games then wireless optical, and plasma cordless would kill the batteries to fast... you have to look at it this way, i believe that the copperhead is 2000dpi and works on just about ANY surface...


----------



## Mr.Suave

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> yeah, but plasma corded is better at games then wireless optical, and plasma cordless would kill the batteries to fast... you have to look at it this way, i believe that the copperhead is 2000dpi and works on just about ANY surface...


so is the g7 and g5..... And they work on about any surface becuase they are laser mice
and wat? plasma corded and wireless optical??

oh also logitech doesnt see the mx1000 as a gaming mouse, http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/US/EN,crid=2463&categoryid=491


----------



## Ku-sama

no, just plasma drawls too much power to be for wireless, its just better, trust me


----------



## Mr.Suave

> no, just plasma drawls too much power to be for wireless, its just better, trust me


wat uses plasma??? youve got me soo confused.....


----------



## bigsaucybob

im pretty confused myself. i just want a good gaming mouse. like in bf2 when im in a tank to turn all the way around it takes me like 15 minutes of lifting my mouse and and and moving it back and forth.


----------



## Ku-sama

well, thats partly based on your mouse sensitivity in the game (under options/mouse controls) but its better to have a higher sensitive mouse so its more accutare in the game... as for plasma, its hard to explain.... but its a hell of alot better then optical/lazer so id say go for the copperhead


----------



## jancz3rt

MY SUGGESTION : Razer Diamondback Copperhead

The MX1000 is too heavy in my view.....the other Logitechs are great mice, but do not suit my hand and certainly do not fit my preference in terms of design.

Definitely a great mouse comparable in almost all aspects (if not superior to), Logitechs. I love the way they fit into my hand and the performance is great. A perfect gaming mouse in my view.

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> MY SUGGESTION : Razer Diamondback Copperhead



Agree, I've ALWAYS wanted a Razer mouse. After using my friends many years ago (i think it was the first mouse they ever made) I was hooked. Now with there optical ones and i think 1600+ dpi rating they are incredible.


----------



## bigsaucybob

so u think the razor is the best despite its not cordless.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yess!!!*

It may not be cordless, but compared to Logitechs, the cable is very light and thin and truly does not really cause any problems at all. Besides, look at professional gamers. You will find few who use cordless mice.

JAN


----------



## bigsaucybob

ok sounds good. but i have found different models of teh razor diamondback. which can u reccomend that is the best.


----------



## 4W4K3

I prefer wired actually, screw batteries.

http://www.razerzone.com/products/products_copperhead.php - That model is NICE! The Diamondback Plasma L.E. is nice also, but Copperhead is cheaper I think and looks similiar.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

The Copperhead is the best I think because it uses a laser technology compared to the Razer Diamondback Magma/Chameleon. However, those ae great gaming mice as well....and I happen to have one . The Copperhead should have an easier time working on surfaces like glass etc....but other than that, there is not much difference....other than price.

Copperhead : 2000 DPI Laser Engine Powered by Razer Precision™
Magma/Chameleon: 1600 DPI 

JAN


----------



## Mr.Suave

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> well, thats partly based on your mouse sensitivity in the game (under options/mouse controls) but its better to have a higher sensitive mouse so its more accutare in the game... as for plasma, its hard to explain.... but its a hell of alot better then optical/lazer so id say go for the copperhead


WAT?! wat mouse uses plasma???!?!!?...the best for gaming now is laser. and if you choose razer go for the copperhead and the copperhead is not cheaper than the older diamonback
but dont do kno that the copperhead on newegg is a little more expensive than the G7 which is wireless. Do some research by yourself(google). I have yet to see a review where there was wireless lag or w/e you want to call it to either the g7 or the mx1000. and batteries are really not a factor becuase the mx1000 can play 3 days straight w/o a recharge. and the g7 you get 2 batteries that are easily exchangable on the fly.


----------



## 4W4K3

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> and batteries are really not a factor becuase the mx1000 can play 3 days straight w/o a *recharge*. and the g7 you get 2 batteries that are easily *exchangable* on the fly.



P.I.T.A.


----------



## bigsaucybob

so i think im gonna go with the copperhead. it looks the best.


----------



## Mr.Suave

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> P.I.T.A.


wat?


----------



## 4W4K3

lol "pain in the ass" i hate batteries in anything. just my opinion, but having to rely on a non-continous power source like a battery sucks. if i can just have it plugged in and get 24/7 power (providing i dont have a power failure in my house) i'd rather do that.


----------



## Mr.Suave

> lol "pain in the ass"


oh ic ic lol never seen that b4


> i hate batteries in anything. just my opinion, but having to rely on a non-continous power source like a battery sucks. if i can just have it plugged in and get 24/7 power (providing i dont have a power failure in my house) i'd rather do that.


well i understand that, me i hate wires, they just make me soo mad. i dont really mind switching the batts becuase it only takes a second.


----------



## bigsaucybob

thats true but some of the new mouses also are rechargeable so when ur not using ur mouse u just start charging it up.


----------



## Curt

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> thats true but some of the new mouses also are rechargeable so when ur not using ur mouse u just start charging it up.



Yeah when I build my media PC for my living room I am going to get a cordless rechargeable mouse so when no one is using it, it can just sit on the cradle.  As far as a gaming mouse, well I wouldn't want a cordless one for that. I say Copperhead. I would love one of those and I don't game that much. Right now I have a Mircosoft optical and I hate it. The plastic is cheap feeling, the side button are poorly placed and easy to hit accidently.


----------



## bigsaucybob

yea i know wat u mean im using a dell optical wireless mouse and its comfortable but has terrible performance.


----------



## 4W4K3

Wireless mice still have wires! XD But yes I see your point(s)


----------



## bigsaucybob

they have wires but they arent attached to the mouse and dont get in the way. i was just reading reviews for the razer copperhead and one person said that in order for ur settings to be in effect u have to have the software running in the background? is this true?


----------



## 4W4K3

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> they have wires but they arent attached to the mouse and dont get in the way. i was just reading reviews for the razer copperhead and one person said that in order for ur settings to be in effect u have to have the software running in the background? is this true?



I can't remember the last time i had my mouse wire got in the way, it's behind my desk...nothing bothers it lol.

It's this way with many mice, especially wireless ones. I'm not usre if you HAVE to have the software installed, but if this is true, it's more than likely just a driver service that runs all the time. It's not like it's going to be taking up vital system resources.


----------



## shupola

> I'm not usre if you HAVE to have the software installed



nope, its called "Plug n Play"

i am using a logitech, and i never installed the software that came with it. i just plugged it in and started playing.


----------



## Mr.Suave

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> they have wires but they arent attached to the mouse and dont get in the way. i was just reading reviews for the razer copperhead and one person said that in order for ur settings to be in effect u have to have the software running in the background? is this true?


no, well from my understanding you dont. razer just gives you a software that lets you program the buttons and have diifferent profiles. for example you could have different button layouts from when you play one game from another.



> As far as a gaming mouse, well I wouldn't want a cordless one for that.


wats wrong w/ wireless? wireless technology for mice is much better now unlike b4. take for instance many people use the mx1000 for gaming when it was never ment for it but ppl dont have a problem. Now with the G7, no one has to worry. but i see how people might doubt wireless becuase they hear about the lag and watnot but those happen to the cheap mice.

check it out
copperhead:source


> 1000 Hz Ultrapolling™ with 1 ms response time as compared with 125Hz/8 ms response time used by other conventional gaming mice


G7:source


> Full-speed USB + 2.4 GHz cordless
> 4X faster than conventional mice, USB delivers blazing speed and instant acceleration. With a 5X** stronger connection, 2.4 GHz wireless "bulletproofs" the G7 against lags and interference dropouts.


----------



## 4W4K3

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> wats wrong w/ wireless? wireless technology for mice is much better now unlike b4.



They still require power, and for a gamer swapping out batteries is a big inconvenience. Problems with connectivity are common as well in most any wireless device (not for everyone, but prevelant). And not to mention, no matter how small or minisclue it may be, wireless devices are still no match for wired when it comes to response time. I think it was jan who pointed out, most of the top gamers, use wired mice.


----------



## bigsaucybob

wat color wuld look the best with the copperhead? blue, red or green. if i choose blue i can get it from my local best buy for cheaper than newegg.com has it.


----------



## 4W4K3

Blue, i like blue. and it's cheaper, thats a plus.


----------



## Mr.Suave

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> wat color wuld look the best with the copperhead? blue, red or green. if i choose blue i can get it from my local best buy for cheaper than newegg.com has it.


make it match the color of your room, comp, or keyboard. like if you have blue lights from your comp get blue.


----------



## Mr.Suave

> They still require power, and for a gamer swapping out batteries is a big inconvenience.


wires can be a inconvenience...and taking a few secs to switch a small bat isnt a big inconvenience but an inconvenience no less. (pause the game when you switch batts, or  if playing online FPS, hide bhind a wall or switch while your dead...)


> Problems with connectivity are common as well in most any wireless device (not for everyone, but prevelant).


like i said only happens to cheap wireless mice that arent ment for gaming.


> wireless devices are still no match for wired when it comes to response time.


did you not read


> G7:source
> 
> 
> 
> Full-speed USB + 2.4 GHz cordless
> *4X faster than conventional mice*, USB delivers blazing speed and instant acceleration. With a 5X** stronger connection, 2.4 GHz wireless "bulletproofs" the G7 against lags and interference dropouts.
Click to expand...

and isn't a coventional mice wired?


> I think it was jan who pointed out, most of the top gamers, use wired mice.


well seeing how the G7 is fairly new and it's the first wireless mouse ment for gaming(that i kno of), of course wired is used more....

to me it seems your making out wireless as bad bad thing when its not all that bad. all im saying is dont rule out wireless mice. there will be more wireless mice for gaming in the future and may become the standard like how wired mice are.


----------



## bigsaucybob

while im here wat do u guys think of the G5 keyboard?


----------



## Mr.Suave

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> while im here wat do u guys think of the G5 keyboard?


do you mean the g15?
the g15 is sweet. if i had the money id buy it.


----------



## bigsaucybob

is the lcd screen programmable with battlefield 2?


----------



## Mr.Suave

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> is the lcd screen programmable with battlefield 2?


umm im not sure but i think there is a way you can do it, i just dont kno how


----------



## 4W4K3

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> to me it seems your making out wireless as bad bad thing when its not all that bad. all im saying is dont rule out wireless mice. there will be more wireless mice for gaming in the future and may become the standard like how wired mice are.



Dear god, i hope wireless does not become the standard. If it does, I will have to stick old school with wired. There is far more potential for problems in the wireless world. Wired mice are the standard because they work well and have very few problems (if any). Compare returns/exchanges/RMA's of wired mice compared to wireless mice...wireless is far from being dependable on a large scale.

"**Compared to conventional 27 MHz wireless." They are comparing them to old wireless mice, not wired mice.


----------



## fade2green514

go logitech g5 if youre right handed  getting wireless is pointless unless u sit far away from your computer really. especially since the g5 has a special flexible material that never pulls on the mouse, the cord isnt coated with rubber! 
g5 is laser, 6.4megapixels per second processing, and on the fly sensitivity changing... in addition it has special gaming feet under it, and a cartridge so you can choose how much it weighs! VERY good mouse! unless your left handed... lol


----------



## 4W4K3

I almost never see anyone use the mouse in their left hands anymore, mine can be used both ways but i'm right handed.


----------



## Mr.Suave

> There is far more potential for problems in the wireless world.


well in the future they'll fix those problems wouldnt they? And if wireless has too many problems that cant be fixed then y are companies investing money in it?? and seeing how wireless is still new, of course there will be problems.
im sure when the wired mouse was just starting out they had problems too.



> "**Compared to conventional 27 MHz wireless." They are comparing them to old wireless mice, not wired mice.


i dont see "**" next to where is says "4X faster than conventional mice" i only see the "**" in 


> With a 5X**** stronger connection


to me its saying the strength of the connection is 5X faster than the strength of connection of a conventional wireless mouse, which is 27MHz, not 5X faster than a conventional wired mouse but 4X faster. 


> g5 is laser, 6.4megapixels per second processing, and on the fly sensitivity changing... in addition it has special gaming feet under it, and a cartridge so you can choose how much it weighs! VERY good mouse! unless your left handed... lol


so does the copperhead, you can buy weights for it too


----------



## bigsaucybob

thye both seem to be very good but i still like the look of the copperhead more than the g5.


----------



## 4W4K3

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> well in the future they'll fix those problems wouldnt they? And if wireless has too many problems that cant be fixed then y are companies investing money in it?? and seeing how wireless is still new, of course there will be problems.
> im sure when the wired mouse was just starting out they had problems too.



Wireless mice operating at 2.4GHz frequency interfere with cordless house phones by operating at the same frequency. It's not a major problem, but a potential problem. Batteries will ALWAYS be needed, major complaint factor of anyone who uses a wireless mouse (i dont know anyone who would rather have batteries over no batteries). Unless they discover an un-ending power source in the near future this will not change. 

You'll also notice wireless mice are considerably more expensive to equal/better wired mice (Razer series for example?), yet another factor i predict will not change in the near future. The "convenience" of having a wire somewhere else isn't worth the batteries/chargin, the money, or the many other issues i find in many wireless products. If you're a serious gamer, and you don't want to have to sacrifice gameplay to troubleshoot your mouse, you'll save money and frustration and go with what is proven to be functional, a wired mouse. Of course if you can afford it, and these minor inconveniences don't bother you, more power to you, i'm not saying wireless mice aren't for ANYONE, they jsut aren't for EVERYONE.


----------

